# Petite question adium



## Daragon (24 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous j'aimerais savoir comment afficher les icônes de service dans la liste de contacts et ainsi regrouper tous ses contacts de comptes différents en un seul groupe.
Voici de quoi je veux parler


----------



## wath68 (24 Septembre 2010)

Hello.

Préférences / Apparence / Liste des styles / Personnaliser / Afficher les icônes de service


----------



## Daragon (24 Septembre 2010)

Merci


----------

